# New gun reviews



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I have had the privilege to pick up a few new guns over the last year or so. Finally made it to the range to site them in and test them out. 

1. Ruger Precision in 17 HMR : great tack driver and my son's new favorite rifle. Has a Vortex Crossfire and stacks groups at 100yds all day.

2. Bergara B 14 wilderness 6.5 creed : Tack driver out to 400yds(furthest distance at my range). Vortex Eagle mounted on it does the trick. Great trigger with smooth bolt. My absolute favorite gun. 

3. Aero Precision .308 : also a beast of a gun. Eats all ammo and hits constantly at up to 400 yds so far. 

Handguns 

1. Canik Mete 9mm with Holosun : fun gun to shoot, best standard trigger yet

2. Beretta px4 storm 9mm : low recoil(barrel rotates) great shooter

3. Kelteck Pmr 30 .22wmr : the most accurate handgun I own. Fireballs it created are an added bonus. 


Plan on hunting more next year if work ever slows down. What are yalls favorite guns to shoot?









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice collection.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Ruger precision









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

All of the Ruger percesion rifles shoot good.


----------

